# found a pipe turning tool for 10" gated pipe today



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We spent the last two days putting pipe together, and I found a pipe turning tool laying out in the grass. The only thing I can think of is the guy that had leased it last year must have lost it. I still need to replace all the gates that are missing, pickup two plugs and we will be ready for water.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Pipe turning tool?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Pipe turning tool?


A tool to turn the pipe. Sometimes the pipe has a tendency to turn the gates down to the bottom of the pipe. It clamps onto the pipe to make it easier to turn the gates back up. I think it is going come in handy. The one for ten inch pipe cost just about $200. I will take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

So I'm curious but I'm going to need the idiots guide to what you are talking about.... Lol. Gates? Clamps down? It looks like the thing I use in my stove... I'm lost but would like to learn.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

View attachment 80596
View attachment 80596




Aaroncboo said:


> So I'm curious but I'm going to need the idiots guide to what you are talking about.... Lol. Gates? Clamps down? It looks like the thing I use in my stove... I'm lost but would like to learn.


Anyone who irrigates with gated pipe has the problem of the pipe turning, well at least sometimes, and usually the gates turn down to the bottom of the pipe making it hard to open up the gate. The tool clamps onto the pipe so that you can turn the gates into the proper position for irrigating. We usually use a small chain and a bar for a leaver to twist the pipe back into position, but this tool should make it easier to do. I have not yet had the opportunity to use it.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Whew, was I way off base!!!

I was picturing a gate as thing for someone to leave open for the livestock to escape thru. I have one such gate on a piece of pipe so it will swing all the way around, and sometimes, the pipe turns in the ground...blah,blah,blah...

I was no where close to thinking irrigation.

Thanks, learned a little something today.

Mark


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

CowboyRam said:


> View attachment 80588


Thanks for clearing that up for non-irrigators like myself. Still a 78 still learn something.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Borealiss said:


> Judging by the photos you attached, this tool will not help you.
> To do what you want to do, you need to find a more reliable pipe bender with which you can achieve the desired result the first time.
> You don't have to make anything by yourself. You can just rent the necessary tool (in our city, it is pretty standard practice not to store the thing in the basement after buying it).
> At least the likelihood that you will need a pipe bender again is extremely small. The way I see it.



The tool is not used to bend the pipe. The gated pipe has a tendency to roll over when the water runs down thru the pipe; The tool is used to roll the pipe back so that they are in the proper position.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

CowboyRam said:


> The tool is not used to bend the pipe. The gated pipe has a tendency to roll over when the water runs down thru the pipe; The tool is used to roll the pipe back so that they are in the proper position.


That was a spammer.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> That was a spammer.


OK. They seem to be everywhere.


----------

